# Little help...



## audiman90 (Mar 21, 2009)

http://akroncanton.craigslist.....html

What the heck is a Transfer case? and how much who it cost ? 

Thanks


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Honestly if you don't know what he's refering to than its probably too much for you to take on. And it won't be the cheapest fix.


----------

